
AMD engineers built Ryzen Threadripper in their spare time - Melchizedek
http://www.pcgamer.com/amd-engineers-built-ryzen-threadripper-in-their-spare-time/
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
The link should be changed to Forbes[1] as that is the primary source.

[1] [https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/09/05/amd-
ry...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/09/05/amd-ryzen-
threadripper-the-fascinating-story-behind-the-processor-that-beat-intel)

~~~
justinclift
Auto play video on the Forbes site though. :(

~~~
lern_too_spel
Not on the AMP page.
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleat...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2017/09/05/amd-
ryzen-threadripper-the-fascinating-story-behind-the-processor-that-beat-
intel/amp/)

~~~
justinclift
Just checked. Definitely is for me. Menu on the left, auto-play video is the
first thing at the very top.

